# Park Hill Flats, Sheffield, October 2014



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2014)

OK, another one that surprisingly hasn't appeared on here for quite some time is Sheffield's notorious Park Hill flats. Maybe because it's open access and sealed tighter than an Eskimo's umiak (so no internals). Here's the history bit.

Located in the centre of Sheffield just above the railway station, the construction of Park Hill flats began in 1957 and was officially opened by MP Hugh Gaitskell, the then Leader of the Opposition on 16th June 1961. The Park Hill area was previously the site of back-to-back housing, waste ground, quarries and steep alleyways. The area was referred to as "Little Chicago" due to the level of violent crime there. Clearance of the area began in the 1930s and then halted at the onset of the Second World War World War.

After the war had ended architects Jack Lynn and Ivor Smith began work designing the Park Hill Flats, inspired by Le Corbusier's Unité d'Habitation and the architectural style known as 'brutalism'. The city's own Public Works Department won the contract to build the flats at an estimated cost of £2.16 million with Notice to Commence Work served on 1st March 1957. Completed in three phases, the flats were built with ten feet wide decks that were wide enough for milk floats and a roofline designed so it remain level despite being built on a hill and varying between four and thirteen stories in height. The scheme also incorporated several pubs, a shopping precinct and a primary school and 995 flats.

Resident neighbours of the former dwellings that occupied the site were re-homed next door to each other to try and maintain a strong sense of community even to the extent that their former street names were also re-used (e.g. Gilbert, Hague, Long Henry and Stafford). At the time, the flats were seen as being revolutionary and a welcome change to back-to-back housing and were described as "streets in the sky". Following on from Park Hill other housing schemes in Sheffield were completed using the same blue-print, including Hyde Park and Kelvin flats. However over time the fabric of the building decayed and other issues such as poor noise insulation and resident security raised their heads. As a consequence for many years the council found it difficult to find tenants for the flats. Some locals referred to the flats as the "San Quentin" of Sheffield (after the notorious American jail). 

Despite its reputation the structure was Grade II listed in December 1998 by English Heritage making it Europe's largest listed building; a controversial decision at the time. The investment the council hoped listing would attract to renovate the flats was not initially forthcoming. Hence in 2003 Sheffield City Council started to formulate a plan for Park Hill's refurbishment in conjunction with English Partnerships. By the end of that year tenants were being moved out of the 13-storey North Block. A development partner in the shape of Urban Splash was selected in 2004 who proposed the creation of upmarket apartments, business units and social housing. In 2007 the stripping back of two blocks (including the North Block, the tallest part of the buildings) to their H frame structure began. The first residents moved into the renovated blocks during 2013 and now all 79 apartments created as part of Phase One are now sold. Stage Two is to start shortly and will see the creation of a further 182 apartments to be completed in 2016. More info of the redevelopment can be found on the Urban Splash website:

http://www.urbansplash.co.uk/residential/park-hill

The inhabitants of Sheffield remain split on Park Hill; some believe them to be a key part of architectural Sheffield's heritage, others consider it nothing but an eyesore and blot on the landscape.

Here's the pictures:

General view of the horse-shaped North-West block:


img6859 by HughieDW, on Flickr


and a close-up:


img6860 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Boarded up flats above the Grace Owen Nursery:


img6855 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Walk-way on the 5-storey section near Talbot Road:


img6863 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Stairway tower for the South block:


img6864 by HughieDW, on Flickr


More walkway porn:


img6865 by HughieDW, on Flickr


They're probably right:


img6866 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Close-up of one of the many walkway bridges:


img6867 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Blocks and blocks of abandoned flats:


img6876 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Stairway railings:


img6878 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Flat close-up:


img6879 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Three by five:


img6880 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Six by six:


img6889 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Five by nine:


img6881 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Stairwell down-shot:


img6882 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Another abandoned flat close-up:


img6891 by HughieDW, on Flickr


The East Block and old Link pub sign:


img6895 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Close-up of The Link's pub sign:


img6896 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Back of the old Link Pub in the East Block:


img6892 by HughieDW, on Flickr


The buddleia takes over:


img6897 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Ladies…


img6899 by HughieDW, on Flickr


…and Gentlemen:


img6893 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Boarded up and forlorn:


img6900 by HughieDW, on Flickr


No more 180s:


img6902 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But some new residents at No.49:


img6904 by HughieDW, on Flickr


As the paint starts to peel:


img6906 by HughieDW, on Flickr


No more Emergencies on Hague Row:


img6907 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thanks for looking.


----------



## chazman (Oct 20, 2014)

well done. looks very eerie and atmospheric


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2014)

It was - it was a Thursday morning and the place was so so quiet....which is amazing given it is right in the centre of the city.


----------



## odeon master (Oct 20, 2014)

this place looks grim, glad i dont live there !
Wants knocking down if you ask me


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2014)

Amazing,cruel architecture and what a staircase!


----------



## ironsky (Oct 21, 2014)

I went out with someone who lived at Park Hill in the 1990s at that time it was going really down hill. No one went out at night as the 'decks' were a heaven for muggers and dealers. Location wise it was great near the markets and the city centre so didn't need the bus but that was about it . I remember the Link pub a two room place a bit rough at times but the sign on Duke Street is nice with the chain links shame if it ends up in the landfill.


----------



## Old No.13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great photos, capture the bleakness of the place. I had a wander round earlier in the year on a miserable grey day, which seemed quite apt. Did stumble upon a couple setting up a knee trembler at the top of one of the stairwells tho.........


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2014)

Immense.. don't know how people could live in flats like that


----------



## HughieD (Oct 25, 2014)

Old No.13 said:


> Great photos, capture the bleakness of the place. I had a wander round earlier in the year on a miserable grey day, which seemed quite apt. Did stumble upon a couple setting up a knee trembler at the top of one of the stairwells tho.........



Cheers Old No.13. Imagine what it looks like on a overcast/rain day!

Still life in the old girl. Has recently been used for a film set for "This is 1986" due out next year plus war drama ' '71". Leeds band Eagulls also used it on the cover of their recent album:


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2014)

HughieD said:


> Has recently been used for a film set for "This is 1986" due out next year



Presumably you mean "This is England 1990" by Shane Meadows?


----------



## HughieD (Oct 26, 2014)

krela said:


> Presumably you mean "This is England 1990" by Shane Meadows?



Ooooops. Yes....right you are!


----------



## ironsky (Oct 27, 2014)

Park Hill was used as a set for the film 71 a drama recalling Northeren Ireland's troubles. The Link pub was unboarded for a scene involving a soldier who jumps though a pub window and hides in the cellars. I think the flats have served as a back drop for quite a few dramas.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 28, 2014)

I wish i had gone here when i was up in Sheffield last week! Nice shots there mate, very nice


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> I wish i had gone here when i was up in Sheffield last week! Nice shots there mate, very nice



Cheers mate. I suppose you can only do so much. Don't worry though....these are going to be around like this for some time to come!


----------



## Potter (Nov 1, 2014)

This is a place that I plan to check out. I'm glad that it's been saved. Great work.
And featured in Threads.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2014)

Potter said:


> This is a place that I plan to check out. I'm glad that it's been saved. Great work.
> And featured in Threads.



Ah yes. Threads. How could I forget Threads!


----------

